# lessons from the Franciscans



## Scott (Jan 23, 2006)

Recently learned that the Franciscan order of the High Middle Ages might have an evangelism approach that would work for reformed. The Franciscans would go to highly active parts of towns (eg. markeplace) and would badger people relentlessly. They would mainly ask questions and follow the target person (even someone who did not want to talk) until the Franciscan was satisfied. For example, a Franciscan might walk in, identify a man for a target, approach the man, and ask "have you been coveting anything of your neighbors?" If the man said yes, the Franciscan would get into allot of detail, such as what, when, where, how extensively, etc. If the man walked away, the Franciscan would follow.

Strangely, townspeople came to love the Franciscans.

Scott

PS: I am not seriously recommending that reformed try this, although if the internet counts, allot of people (reformed and otherwise) have picked this up!


----------

